# Which grinder for Expobar Brewtus IV?



## duster (Jan 12, 2014)

Now that I have my new Brewtus I find that my Rancilio Rocky does not allow sufficient control/consistency/repeatability of the grind. It was fine with the outgoing Silvia but I think that I need to upgrade. I only grind for espresso and want a doserless grinder. Any ideas?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Have you checked out the 'for sale' section?

Doserless as in :

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?14172-Quamar-M80E-Grinder

Or maybe keep an eye out for a 2nd hand commercial Mazzer?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Budget? Space restrictions? Willing to get a commercial type machine?


----------



## duster (Jan 12, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Budget? Space restrictions? Willing to get a commercial type machine?


I'm looking at a max of £400 but would like to spend less if possible. It needs to fit under kitchen cabinets and I don't think a commercial machine would fit the bill.


----------



## duster (Jan 12, 2014)

Well spotted, thanks!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

The mazzer super jolly can fit under kitchen cupboards with the hopper removed and then just single dose and could probably pick one up for around 250-300

Sorry just noticed that you wanted doser less as did I, but the more I looked into it and read info on here it wasn't as much of an issue and now with my msj I can single dose in it and it will retain hardly any coffee am well pleased with itl


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?14268-Mazzer-Mini


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

How high is a Brasilia RR55 OD without the hopper?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

It's about 38cm


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Drude, would that give you enough clearance with a lens hood / micro hopper?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I think so. I have a tube on mine instead (holds maybe 100g) and that fits under a cupboard but would be a pain to refill. There's a pic somewhere in the show off your setup part of the forum. I'm sure someone here will have gone down the lens hood route and could confirm.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a 52mm lens hood on my RR55 it's easy enough to fill when under a cupboard and holds around 90-100g, it's easy enough to pull the grinder out to fill it. It's not like you'd need to be doing it every shot as they just don't work well with single dosing. I've got the bits on order from ebay to try a 72mm 3 stage lens hood, I discovered that you can buy 52mm male to larger female thread adapters, if the 72mm doesn't work out, it and the adapter can go to my brother for his DSLR and I'll order the bits to do it with a 58mm hood instead. It's just about trying to get a just enough weight of beans over the burrs but not too much. The RR55 is just way to tall with its hopper on.


----------



## duster (Jan 12, 2014)

M80E looked good - until I checked the height!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hoppers usually make grinders tall, in reality a lot of home user dont use them


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you run any commercial grinder with the hopper you won't get it under the cupboards. There's a variety of different things you can instead.


----------

